# Bilder in jar-Datei



## Gast (15. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mit eclipse ein ausführbares jar-Archiv erstellt. Ausführen lässt sich das jar-file, aber es fehlen die Bilder auf der Programm-Oberfläche. Die Bidler (2 gif-Bilder) befinden sich in meinem Projekt-Ordner. Wenn ich das Programm in Eclipse ausführe sieht man sie, ansonsten nicht. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit die Bilder ins jar-Archiv mit zu packen?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jan 2007)

Du kannst die Bilder problemlos ins jar packen, aber laden musst du sie über den ClassLoader.
Benutz einfach mal die Forensuche für Beispielcode


----------



## VdA (15. Jan 2007)

hab das selbe problem gehabt hier:
www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=255781#255781 :wink:


----------



## Gast (19. Jan 2007)

Bei mir hat es mit ClassLoader.getSystemResource() funktioniert. Danke für die Hinweise!  :wink:


----------

